# JB Shark and Rudy People..



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Haven't posted anything in a while. So here it goes… went out at 3:30 to JB to meet up with some friends to spend a few hours fishing. Started out with a rudy lady giving me the finger and calling me a**hole in front of my 7 yr. old son while she was walking away. Thank goodness my son was there so i didn't even say anything back I guess she didn't like how close i was to her sun bathing(at least 30 yds. from her). all she had to ask me move down and i would have. Oh yah did i mention she was fat and ugly too!! I can't believe how rudy these people are, second time in two weeks this happened last week it was my friends before i got there and he was at least 40 yds. from that lady. I don't know what makes these people think that they own the beach. , i wish they realize that we are not there to bother anybody just to fish and have a good time. From now on i will only be going a couple hrs before sunset to avoid the trouble… Well enough whinning fishing was good and hopefully more to report in the future.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You did nothing wrong you have as much right as they do to use the beach anyway you choose. Next time kick some sand(accidently of course) as you walk by the bitch. Or stand up wind and when she isn't looking throw sand up in the air.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Fishing trumps all other beach activities. ...especially when your talking about a big sloppy sun bather...lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> Fishing trumps all other beach activities. ...especially when your talking about a big sloppy sun bather...lol


that's actually 100% correct. recreationally fishing on the beach does trump any other beach activity by Florida law. 

Florida Statute §379.105 

(1) A person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body:
(a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another.
(b) Attempt to disturb fish, game, or nongame animals or attempt to affect their behavior with the intent to prevent their lawful taking by another.
(2) Any person who violates this section commits a Level Two violation under s. 379.401.


of course its up to you to keep it civil and avoid large crowds but the law is on your side when the crazy sting ray chick starts yelling at you, throwing water bottles and cutting your lines because you snagged two cownose in front of her and threw them in the cooler.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (from ya mommas)

She just didn't like y'all throwin up the...,...............SHOCKER! It made her feel all giddy.
Nice shark btw


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

You select your beach fishing spots like me. Next time tell the beached whale that you pick fishing spots based on the size of the critters on the beach and you hoped to be rewarded for your wise choice by getting hooked up with a another whopper about her size.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice!!! Most of the general public is uneducated about the laws of fishing from the beach. You had just as much right to be there than she did. Personally, I usually wait until just before sundown when all the bathers are starting to leave and try to stay lowkey about it and not draw too much attention. Congrats on your shark!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sharkwrangler said:


> Very nice!!! Most of the general public is uneducated about the laws of fishing from the beach. You had just as much right to be there than she did. Personally, I usually wait until just before sundown when all the bathers are starting to leave and try to stay lowkey about it and not draw too much attention. Congrats on your shark!!!


I agree, it only takes one loud person to get a light shown on you... know what I mean? What's the fella dong with his right hand in the 2nd pic? Oh yeah, NICE shark! did you release?


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments and thank God I am not he only one that feels the way I do!!!


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Realtor said:


> I agree, it only takes one loud person to get a light shown on you... know what I mean? What's the fella dong with his right hand in the 2nd pic? Oh yeah, NICE shark! did you release?


I have no clue what the hand sign is all about(it must be a South Texas thing) and yes I release the shark with out any problems.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice. I would have pushed down and set up shop right there in front of her. She wouldn't have liked that too much.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

:001_huh:

Really, was she afraid you might pull up a land shark that would come gobble her up.:no:  :shifty: shark-a-phobic? Or was she just UPset about your general proximity to her? Sounds like you were the bigger man :thumbsup:
Anyway- nice bull man. Glad to hear you got a clean release. :thumbsup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's funny to me how some women will bow up and talk big because they are pretty sure you won't smack them. Most guys won't do that.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (from ya mommas)



turksgonefishin said:


> Realtor said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, it only takes one loud person to get a light shown on you... know what I mean? What's the fella dong with his right hand in the 2nd pic? Oh yeah, NICE shark! did you release?
> ...


The SHOCKER!!!!!
look it up


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, don't worry about it and go when and where you wanna go. Nice shark!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (from ya mommas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ha ha ha OMG!


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (from ya mommas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny and i think he was a little to friendly with the shark before the release>


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shark*

Good Looking Shark Man!:thumbup:
You just have to be the better man , and let people like that walk away.


----------

